# Old Hens



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I found what I think is a decent sized Hen of the Woods from last fall. Should I cut it back hoping it will regrow again this fall?


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

On another note, I am interested in getting a mushroom identification book, any suggestions?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Just let it go.. good chance if its a hen it will grow back....ive been picking them around the same tree for years..


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I think there is a woody sort of look alike, its name escapes me. Most of the hens I let go in the fall disintigrate with the rains. Hard to inagine one actually surviving that and the bugs devourinng the residue.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with OGM, there are a few that look like and old hen, i have never sen a hen that made it thorugh the winter, they normally disapeer pretty quick.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Can someone post a picture of the hens growing on the tree


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

There are slight variations in collor. light /dark brown to almost black.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> I agree with OGM, there are a few that look like and old hen, i have never sen a hen that made it thorugh the winter, they normally disapeer pretty quick.


I find old hens in the spring. I even did a photo essay for the MMHC news letter of the progression of hens. I have pictures of it the following spring too. It didn't look as good as a few I've just recently found.

I've mentally bookmarked those sights for this summer and fall. I will pay close attention to these trees to see how late they fruit.

The tree in my photo essay didn't produce as much this year (2014) as it did in 2013. It had a later start in 2014 and seemed to end early. We did have a very cold November so that makes me curious about why the hens I just found would have fruited so late in the season. A group of decent looking old hens are on an oak next to a swamp. Another is next to a trail and I'm not sure if there is water near by.

Interesting topic!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

celticcurl said:


> I find old hens in the spring. I even did a photo essay for the MMHC news letter of the progression of hens. I have pictures of it the following spring too. It didn't look as good as a few I've just recently found.
> 
> I've mentally bookmarked those sights for this summer and fall. I will pay close attention to these trees to see how late they fruit.
> 
> ...


 This is the reason I asked for a picture as they are all over some of the maple and ash stumps in my woods. I don't eat fall mushrooms but I watch for them. Many of these when they first come out in the fall are soft but as the season goes on they get dried out but still stay on the stumps and they last all winter. They are a tan with a darker colored center after they dry out. I could probably pick them by the bushels if I wanted them. They look like the feathers on the back of a patridge.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Scout 2 said:


> This is the reason I asked for a picture as they are all over some of the maple and ash stumps in my woods. I don't eat fall mushrooms but I watch for them. Many of these when they first come out in the fall are soft but as the season goes on they get dried out but still stay on the stumps and they last all winter. They are a tan with a darker colored center after they dry out. I could probably pick them by the bushels if I wanted them. They look like the feathers on the back of a patridge.


Was the picture Woodbutcher posted of any help?

From your description I'm doubting they are Hen of the Woods (grifola frondosa). Almost sounds like http://www.mushroomexpert.com/polyporus_squamosus.html

pheasant backs.

The old pheasant backs or dryad saddles will stay on the trunk for a long long time.

Do you happen to have a picture?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> This is the reason I asked for a picture as they are all over some of the maple and ash stumps in my woods. I don't eat fall mushrooms but I watch for them. Many of these when they first come out in the fall are soft but as the season goes on they get dried out but still stay on the stumps and they last all winter. They are a tan with a darker colored center after they dry out. I could probably pick them by the bushels if I wanted them. They look like the feathers on the back of a patridge.


It's hard for me to tell by your description. Is this what you are describing, dryad's saddle or pheasant's back mushroom? The grow on living and dead tress and fallen trucks.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2001.html

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomdryad.html


or this, hen of the woods? They grow on the ground at the base of deciduous (hardwood) trees. 

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/nov2006.html

http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/octfd.htm


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

These mushrooms look just like the Hens. I know what the other ones pictured are. One thing I forgot was the ones I have here are about an inch across and overlap the one on the bottom about half way. When the first come out they are soft and then dryout later. My camera quit working so I cannot get a picture but they are here every year. I will have to check today while I am back there to see what happens when I peel them up. They grow on the base of the stump in the rotting bark. Once the bark falls off they don't grow around that stump anymore. I have looked thru the mushroom book I have but the only one that comes close is the Hen


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> These mushrooms look just like the Hens. I know what the other ones pictured are. One thing I forgot was the ones I have here are about an inch across and overlap the one on the bottom about half way. When the first come out they are soft and then dryout later. My camera quit working so I cannot get a picture but they are here every year. I will have to check today while I am back there to see what happens when I peel them up. They grow on the base of the stump in the rotting bark. Once the bark falls off they don't grow around that stump anymore. I have looked thru the mushroom book I have but the only one that comes close is the Hen


You described a Hen. I have been watching one I found 2 or 3 years ago. I hope I can get to it before it gets too old. There is a big one growing at the base of a tree with a smaller one growing on the other side of the tree.


----------

